# Anybody know what happened to this boat?



## tweakinit (Feb 27, 2009)

I was out cobia fishin Friday afternoon. Near the space needle on navarre beach, I came across about a 30' boat - overturned. She had a yellow hull/white bottom and two outboards with the props hanging up in the air. looked like it had just happened.

There was another boat just off the bow and I asked if everyone was alright. All they knew is that they just broke off a cobia, and not much else about the overturned boat - other than the CG had just left.

So I went on my way. Seas were calm, few swells. All I can think of is too many people in the tower??

The boat looked newer, and was just sitting there floating upside down. Very strange.


----------



## Saltlife (Sep 21, 2008)

Im pretty sure that happened yesterday... I was told this morning that a 29 foot pursuit had a bilge pump failure and was filliing up with water and went to turn and it flipped


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Have'nt heard anything... But When I was out in the boat today, I heard a call the CG stating a boat was takin on water.. Sounded like a deckboat but they were still under there ownpower..Sea-Tow was out there pretty quick after the call..


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

There were tons of charter boats and more smaller craft heading into the pass this afternoon when we spotted a boat west of the pass that looked kinda of odd the way it was floating. We got closer and they flagged us down, sure enough was a deck boat it was half submerged but with the 8-12 ft swells we couldn't get in close enough to help. I surely do believe it made them feel better having another boat with them till the CG showed up. LESSONS LEARNED TODAY..... Don't take a deck boat out if you don't think you can make it back in!!! Also don't take your wife with you if you ever plan on getting some in the next year or two, that woman looked a "little" worried.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

first off welcome to the forum....second, 8-12? last i checked it was 3.5 in the gulf today


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

> *biggamefishr (4/25/2009)*first off welcome to the forum....second, 8-12? last i checked it was 3.5 in the gulf today




The shallows to the west of the pass was a lot bigger than the rest of the gulf! The pass in the deeper water was only about 4-6.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *devildog83 (4/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (4/25/2009)*first off welcome to the forum....second, 8-12? last i checked it was 3.5 in the gulf today
> ...


Devildog, what were you smoking son, it was at best 3' to 4' yesterday in the Gulf.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I can tell you that Destin Pass at ~4:15P yesterday(Sat) was absolutely no place for meor my 22' Triton- (& closer to 7-9' than 3-4' in the pass)... Thank heavens we made it thru, but I could easily see how a slightly less seaworthy boat &/or a slightly less experienced boater could have quickly found himself in a very bad situation... I thought Panama City's Pass got hairy but Holy $hit guys, DestinPass on a strong outgoing tide w/a strong incoming windis AWEFUL... We saw what looked like a capsized boat just west of the Pass as we were running thru, but at that point another boat was nearby & we were committed to our line & had I tried to help I would have been capsized too... Had I had another option, I would have avoided that pass, but it was too rough for me to run the beachback to Panama City, so we had to take the ditch :banghead


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *REEL STAMAS (4/26/2009)*I can tell you that Destin Pass at ~4:15P yesterday(Sat) was absolutely no place for meor my 22' Triton- (& closer to 7-9' than 3-4' in the pass)... Thank heavens we made it thru, but I could easily see how a slightly less seaworthy boat &/or a slightly less experienced boater could have quickly found himself in a very bad situation... I thought Panama City's Pass got hairy but Holy $hit guys, DestinPass on a strong outgoing tide w/a strong incoming windis AWEFUL... We saw what looked like a capsized boat just west of the Pass as we were running thru, but at that point another boat was nearby & we were committed to our line & had I tried to help I would have been capsized too... Had I had another option, I would have avoided that pass, but it was too rough for me to run the beachback to Panama City, so we had to take the ditch :banghead


It was like a washing machine in Destin Pass yesterday afternoon. We come thru about 3:15 in a 30' Rampage and it wasn't no fun. I looked behind me and seen some guys in about a 26' up in the Cobia tower that was just about to get to go swimming. Somehow they got side ways and the tower was just about to touch the water. They hung on and boat uprighted. I don't know how they kept from falling out.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that about 3pm Saturday the Pensacola Pass was stacked up, every bit of 8 foot waves.......


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Gee fellas I guess I was asleep at the helm. We came in the Destin pass yesterday at 4 pm and I didn't think it was all that bad. Alittle sloppy from all the boat traffic, outgoing tide and se winds but I have seen way worse. Just stay off the east bar and skirt the west jetties and no problem.


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

The overturned boat near Navarre Pier is Josh Grace's 29 Pursuit. A buddy of mine was 200 yards from the Pursuit when it overturned Friday afternoon. Four guys where in the tower when they started to throttle up, the boat turned quickly and flipped. All five aboard were okay, although they lost all of their gear, wallets,cell phones, etc.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Fished all day on Saturday till about 5 pm, we were on the west side of the pass around 3 pm, and the seas were never more than 3-4 ft. It was a little confused at times, but nothing like what was mentioned above. Believe me, I don't fish when it gets 6 plus, and yesterday was not bad at all.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Un-de-railed....


----------



## MARLIN DOG (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep that was Josh Grace poor fella


----------



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 on the sloppy Destin pass Saturday. The strong current had the swells setting up heading out. Coming into the pass was a lot easier, even with one engine down. I had my daughter put on her life jacket because we had lost an engine and coming out the pass was bad, she complained about wearing it until she saw about a 22' boat get stood straight on end by the waves, think goodness they came out alright. She wore her life jacket all the way back to Rocky Bayou.

Steve


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

The Destin Pass has kept me from going out on more than one occasion when seas were 3-4. I have a 20' CC that handles 3-4 no problem but the Pass is another story. On an outgoing tide and incoming wind you can pretty much double the seas forecast of 3-4 and get what the pass will be, easily 6-8 or worse. This has been by far one of the windiest springs that I can remember, when will it end!? :hoppingmad:banghead


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Any update on the pursuit? Did they get it in?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Yall need to learn how to judge the seas. I came in Destin Saturday And sunday and saw nothing over 4 or 5 ft and it was mostly 3 ft


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Seas at a pass can easily stack up with short troughs when the wind is strong out of the east and the tide is coming in. They crash against one another and can be as deep as they are just about wide. There is no turning around in them, just plow through until one gets to the other side. One of the reasons I put a full bimini on my boat. You would come off one and literally stab the next one and bow climb it over the top and drop and stab the next one. Only one speed to make it through and that was the necessary speed to keep the boat going forward. Scary stuff and very wet.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Freespool (4/27/2009)*Yall need to learn how to judge the seas. I came in Destin Saturday And sunday and saw nothing over 4 or 5 ft and it was mostly 3 ft


I was also out in and out the Destin pass Saturday, and the only thing I got alittle peved about was the current, Damn strong outgoing, but not really anything unusual for the pass.

I am very ready for the wind to subseed and the water to clear up.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Am also interested in learning what exactly happenedto the Pursuit Boat? 

cracked fitting caused a leak in bilge area? 

Bilge pump not working? ETC.

might save someone else a lot of trouble in the future.... 

Mark W


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Wish I had seen this thread prior to Monday's flight. We took off from Hurlburt on Monday afternoon and I saw the boat anchored from the bow and upside down. We thought it had just happened and orbited about 45 minutes or so looking for life jackets or the occupants with our eyes and sensors while ATC coordinated with the Coast Guard. We dropped some marker flares nearby for the Coast Guard and left when they told us they probably weren't going to show up. Hope whoever it was came out OK.


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

> *fishingfromagunship (4/28/2009)*Wish I had seen this thread prior to Monday's flight. We took off from Hurlburt on Monday afternoon and I saw the boat anchored from the bow and upside down. We thought it had just happened and orbited about 45 minutes or so looking for life jackets or the occupants with our eyes and sensors while ATC coordinated with the Coast Guard. We dropped some marker flares nearby for the Coast Guard and left when they told us they probably weren't going to show up. Hope whoever it was came out OK.


yes they are all fine...


----------

